# Carolina Rig



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Whats your fav set up? When? Where? Why?


----------



## Froggy (Jun 30, 2010)

I like a drop shot rig, light spinning tackle (8lbs) # 3 Gamatsu hook, some 4 inch platic worm/tube. Great fun on Smallies!!!
Second favorite is Frogging and all topwater lures.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 28, 2010)

My favorite is a 1/2 oz weight. Followed by a bead. then a swivel. Normally use about 12lb test leader. Topped off with either a pumpkin seed lizard or watermelon red baby brush hog. 

When: Summer/Early Fall when the water temps are warm .

Where: On ledges, deep brush, humps, and grass.

Why: The heavier weight can penetrate cover and carolina rig keeps your bait off the bottom for those pesky suspended fish.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 29, 2010)

My favorite would be a 3/8 or 1/2oz weight depending on how deep I was going and the wind conditions then a bead and swivel. I really like to fish with light line so I go with a 12 lb line in Low-Vis green. I follow all that with about a 16 - 18 inch leader with a 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG and a 6" Green Pumpking Lizard. I am fishing all that on a 6'6" MH rod with a Abu Garcia Revo S.

When: Anytime I need to go deep

Where: Ledges, humps, stumps anything down deep.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 29, 2010)

Bullet weight, swivel beads etc.; 24 inch flourocarbon leader; wacky rigged 5 or 7 inch Senko on an octopus hook.


----------



## redbug (Jul 29, 2010)

i will use them in early spring on grassy flats in 3 to 4 ft of water... i use very light 1/8oz tungsten weights and a 2' leader with a baby brush hog the small weight comes through the grass and the bait stays on top


----------



## stratosjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

Quantum burner 15# fluorcarbon 7'6" med/hvy action fast tip. 6' leadrer 8#mono 1 0z for water over 18' 3/4 oz less than 18' like everything from 4" finesse worms to 12" worms on water where I know there are toads. Usually Dark colors reds,purple, black and blue in the deep stuff watermelon,pumpkin mid depth and lighter colors on bright days shallow water. Try a black/blue swirl SENKO or stick worm on days with a tuff bite in deeper water on ponts or ledges. Hope this helps someone :lol:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 3, 2010)

I use a 7' fenwick HMG rod. 7 foot to get a good rip with good sensitivity. I pair it up with my daiwa viento reel with a twitch stick.. I put 12lb flouro berkley 100% because apparently its invisible in the water and flouro sinks faster and better with a smaller diameter. half ounce egg weight.. bead.. swivel.. two foot liter of more flouro.. trokar hooks are sweer either worm hooks they offer.. i use the straighter one for finesse worms and the EMG for craws and lizards. Go with zoom finesse worms.. rage tail craws.. and zoom baby brush hog lizards depending on where you are fishing... what works there. I think C-rig is good tactic year around if you are patient. Try dragging it across bottom with any cover.. rocks.. stumps.. brush just dont expose the hook or you will get caught up all day and they are a pain to retie.


----------

